
CouchDB Bloom Filters - iamwil
http://devlindaley.com/2009/2/14/couchdb-bloom-filters
======
vicaya
Bigtable (according to the paper), HBase and Hypertable all use bloom filters
to improve performance of random reads. Here is some bloom filter test code in
Hypertable to compare Jenkins' lookup3, Hsieh's SuperFastHash and Appleby's
MurmurHash2:
[http://github.com/vicaya/hypertable/blob/4fce96592cab3fd6d0e...](http://github.com/vicaya/hypertable/blob/4fce96592cab3fd6d0e022a0471001b0810f9f4c/src/cc/Common/tests/bloom_filter_test.cc)

MurmurHash2 is the winner in all cases I've tested.

------
kiwidrew
related: cassandra's use of bloom filters

[http://spyced.blogspot.com/2009/01/all-you-ever-wanted-to-
kn...](http://spyced.blogspot.com/2009/01/all-you-ever-wanted-to-know-
about.html)

and also related: murmurhash, a hash which is well-suited for bloom filters
and that is much faster than SHA-1

<http://murmurhash.googlepages.com/>

~~~
neilc
It's funny that the Cassandra blog post talks about bloom filters as the "hot
new thing". They were an old idea when System R* used them to do distributed
joins in 1986.

<http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~zives/cis650/papers/r-star.pdf>

